# Immersion Blender Recommendation?



## Dave Martell (Mar 9, 2011)

Do any of you use these things and if so any good recommendations for a good home use unit? Something that won't break the bank nor scratch the pans would be best.


----------



## Jim (Mar 9, 2011)

I have a mid priced home unit that I use all the time. I am sure the pro-sumer ones are better but I think mine was 40.00? I even make soap with it.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Mar 10, 2011)

Cusinart makes an inexpensive one that i have used quite a bit for a year and had no problems. we obviously dont use it as much at home as in a professional kitchen but i have been very happy with it so far.

we have had everything from a $20 piece of junk from a yard sale to the viking home immersion blender and within a month or two they ALL break at work. the best advice imo is to get something middle-of-the-road so you have some quality but wont break the bank when it goes south.

http://www.cuisinart.com/products/hand_blenders/csb-77.html


----------



## FryBoy (Mar 10, 2011)

KitchenAid. $40 from Amazon IF you like the black one. Powerful, works great. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00008GSA4/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## mikemac (Mar 10, 2011)

I thought for sure I was crazy when I bought my BAMIX for $125 +/- (???)....but that was over 20 years ago, so I guess it was inexpensive in the long run


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 10, 2011)

All the ones I like are either expensive or have metal guards or both. I'm starting to think a cheap plastic one might be best to test the waters but what concerns me is the blade configurations. I don't want to pass judgement on the class of tool based on one cheap example but I also don't want to buy several to see what I'm missing. Of course I could get lucky and score one that kicks ass so....


----------



## 99Limited (Mar 10, 2011)

What do you plan on doing with it? I've got http://www.cuisinart.com/products/hand_blenders/csb-33.html that's done everything I've needed even though CI gave it a "not recommended" rating. Frankly, for me stick blenders aren't very useful at home. If you do soups, like potato soup, and want to puree some of it, it's handy for that. Otherwise a full size blender, a hand mixer or even a good whisk seems to do a better job.


----------



## FryBoy (Mar 10, 2011)

I find the immersion blender to be quite useful in my kitchen. This past week I used it to puree a large pot of butternut squash soup, which came out extremely smooth -- a lot less hassle than transferring it bit by bit to the regular blender or food processor. I also used it to make a romesco sauce, which was also quite smooth despite the almonds. It does a great job on pesto. It's very handy for any sort of bean soup in which you want to puree some of the beans. Best of all, it's a snap to clean and store. At only $40, I wouldn't be without it.


----------



## 9mmbhp (Mar 10, 2011)

FryBoy said:


> KitchenAid. $40 from Amazon IF you like the black one. Powerful, works great.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00008GSA4/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


 
+1

I've had one for about 4 years now and have been very happy with it.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 10, 2011)

Soup making is the #1 intended task we're looking to do with it. My wife likes to make butternut squash soup and this seems like it would help her out with that.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 10, 2011)

mikemac said:


> I thought for sure I was crazy when I bought my BAMIX for $125 +/- (???)....but that was over 20 years ago, so I guess it was inexpensive in the long run


 
+1 They are great, almost indestructible. 

Stefan


----------



## 99Limited (Mar 10, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Soup making is the #1 intended task we're looking to do with it. My wife likes to make butternut squash soup and this seems like it would help her out with that.


 
Yeah, I'd like that too, but my wife doesn't like any kind of winter squashes. If I find a knife for my new Stefan handle before you get a stick blender, I'd be happy put my blender in the box along with my knife and handle for my rehandle job I'm going to send you. My blender is pretty much shelfware although it is handy when I need it.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Mar 10, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Soup making is the #1 intended task we're looking to do with it. My wife likes to make butternut squash soup and this seems like it would help her out with that.


 
well, i know its expensive but seeing as how we all have dropped so many paychecks on cutlery, it might be in order to recommend a vita prep. no need to get a new fancy CIA edition, just an older one will do just fine. i got ours at an restaurant supply auction for less than $150. there is nothing like it


----------



## StephanFowler (Mar 11, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Soup making is the #1 intended task we're looking to do with it. My wife likes to make butternut squash soup and this seems like it would help her out with that.


 
that's funny, I was using my cheapy Oster blender to make butternut squash soup last night while I was talking to you on the phone.

I make mine with red curry, basil, chicken stock, and salt/pepper

how bout you?


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 11, 2011)

StephanFowler said:


> that's funny, I was using my cheapy Oster blender to make butternut squash soup last night while I was talking to you on the phone.
> 
> I make mine with red curry, basil, chicken stock, and salt/pepper
> 
> how bout you?


 
I don't what she does but it has this hint of carrot taste to it that I love. Is that weird?


----------



## dmccurtis (Mar 18, 2011)

Either spring for a Bamix or go with a cheap Cuisinart. Anything in between will be no better than the Cuisinart. I agree that if you want to puree soups, a Vita-Mix is the best thing for it. I can normally process a pot of soup in two or three batches, so it's not terribly inconvenient.


----------

